
Five Things to Take Away from Re:Invent 2019 - Corrado
https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2019/12/06/reinvent-2019/?ck_subscriber_id=512837517
======
Corrado
This article is centered around AWS but there is a nice chunk near the end
talking about the expansion of GitHub and Microsoft's role in that. GitHub
Actions is really a step forward and is something that might threaten AWS, as
well as others (CircleCI, Jenkins, etc.)

